# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پیشنهادات و راهنمایی های دوستان کنکوری برای ادامه راه کنکور 97

## METTIX

سلام دوستان من از اول تابستون شروع کردم واس کنکور خوندن ولی اونطور که انتظار داشتم پیش نرفت ولی خب خدا رو شکر به یه تسلط نسبی روی مباحث پایه رسیدم 
واسه ادبیات آرایه و زبات فارسی بحث تکواژ و واژه رو کار کردم 
عربی رو قواعد عربی 1 و 2 رو مرور کردم و یکم نکات ترجمه ای از عربی کامل گاج خوندم 
دینی رو اصلا نخوندم به پیشناد یکی از دوستان 
زبان انگلیسی هم لغات سوم رو خوندم و چند تا ریدینگ تقریبا سخت تر از کنکور رو تجزیه و تحلیل کردم 
واسه زیست دوم سوم رو از رو کتاب خوندم ( بعضی جاها هم درسنامه خیلی سبز) بعد از iq تست زدم و نکات تست هاشو تو یه دفتر جداگونه نوشتم ( البته بعضی از فصول رو وقت نکردم نکته ها رو بنویسم) 
شیمی هم دوم رو از مبتکران درسنامه خوندم و از مبتکران هم تست زدم سوم رو از خیلی سبز درسنامه خوندم و از خیلی سبز و گاج تست زدم + خلاصه نویسی بعضی از فصول 
فیزیک واسه دوم گاج نقره ای و ابی قلمچی تست زدم( البته فصل فشار و گرما رو نرسیدم تست بزنم ) و واس مبحث جرکت و دینامیک از فیزیک پیش مبتکران تست زدم 
و خلاصه نویسی هم داشتم سوم هم درسنامه مبتکران و تست هم از مبتکران و گاج + خلاصه نویسی فصل 1 و 2 
واسه ریاضی هم از روی مهرو ماه و ابی قلمچی تست زدم ( مباحث مثلثات +تابع+ ماتریس +احتمال +لگاریتم +مشتق+حد ) 
البته مواردی که در بالا ذکر کردم همه تستا رو از کتابایی که نام بردم نزدم ( در حدی توسنتم بزنم که به تسلط نسبی برسم)
حالا میخاستم لطف کنید پیشنهاداتتون رو برای ادامه راه برام بگید 
مثلا زوج درس ها رو بر چه اساسی برای قلم چی انتخاب کنم 
چقد در هفته پیش بخونم چفد پایه بخونم 
و هر نصیحت و مشاوره ای که دارین بهم بگین چون من بار اولمه میخام کنکور بدم خیلی چیزا رو نمیدونم
با تشکر

----------


## METTIX

اپ

----------


## zizo

> سلام دوستان من از اول تابستون شروع کردم واس کنکور خوندن ولی اونطور که انتظار داشتم پیش نرفت ولی خب خدا رو شکر به یه تسلط نسبی روی مباحث پایه رسیدم 
> واسه ادبیات آرایه و زبات فارسی بحث تکواژ و واژه رو کار کردم 
> عربی رو قواعد عربی 1 و 2 رو مرور کردم و یکم نکات ترجمه ای از عربی کامل گاج خوندم 
> دینی رو اصلا نخوندم به پیشناد یکی از دوستان 
> زبان انگلیسی هم لغات سوم رو خوندم و چند تا ریدینگ تقریبا سخت تر از کنکور رو تجزیه و تحلیل کردم 
> واسه زیست دوم سوم رو از رو کتاب خوندم ( بعضی جاها هم درسنامه خیلی سبز) بعد از iq تست زدم و نکات تست هاشو تو یه دفتر جداگونه نوشتم ( البته بعضی از فصول رو وقت نکردم نکته ها رو بنویسم) 
> شیمی هم دوم رو از مبتکران درسنامه خوندم و از مبتکران هم تست زدم سوم رو از خیلی سبز درسنامه خوندم و از خیلی سبز و گاج تست زدم + خلاصه نویسی بعضی از فصول 
> فیزیک واسه دوم گاج نقره ای و ابی قلمچی تست زدم( البته فصل فشار و گرما رو نرسیدم تست بزنم ) و واس مبحث جرکت و دینامیک از فیزیک پیش مبتکران تست زدم 
> و خلاصه نویسی هم داشتم سوم هم درسنامه مبتکران و تست هم از مبتکران و گاج + خلاصه نویسی فصل 1 و 2 
> ...


من راجع به اختصاصی ها نظر نمیدم
ولی عمومی ها...
درسته که میگن 70 به 30 یا شصت به چهل ولی اینجوری نمیشه که :Yahoo (21): 
زبان...لغت خوندنی نیست :Yahoo (21): لغت رو باید توی متن ببینید و یاد بگیرید.باید تستش رو ببینین تا تو حافظه بمونه.ریدینگ و کلوز باید هر شب یا یک شب در میان باشه تا درصد بره بالا.گرامر رو میشه بعد عید جمع کرد ولی گرامرهایی که توی کلوز ها هستن رو یاد بگیرین
عربی...ترجمه باید همراه با قواعد باشه.وقتی دارین معتل میخونین باید ترجمه ی معتل رو هم همزمان بخونید.دوتا بحث جدا نیستن
قواعدم مرور نداره.اره منم میتونم معتل صرف کنم، ولی شاید نتونم تستش رو بزنم.باید تو تست دیده شه و بررسی شه
دینی اوکیه.بعد عیدم میشه جمعش کرد ولی خب به هر حال تو قلم چی میاد.نمیدونم میخواین چی کارش کنین :Yahoo (21): 
زبان فارسی...اوکیه
ادبیات...قرابت باید همیشه باشه.از همون درس اول قرابت هاشو بزنید.این شکلی هم نیست که مثلا من یک ماه ارایه میزنم و دیگه میشم ارایه فول.نه.تا اخر سال باید ارایه بزنین.جمع شدنی نیست.ولی خب اگه دوست دارین ازش شروع کنین هیچ مشکلی وجود نداره، فقط قرابت هم باهاش باشه

----------


## METTIX

> من راجع به اختصاصی ها نظر نمیدم
> ولی عمومی ها...
> درسته که میگن 70 به 30 یا شصت به چهل ولی اینجوری نمیشه که
> زبان...لغت خوندنی نیستلغت رو باید توی متن ببینید و یاد بگیرید.باید تستش رو ببینین تا تو حافظه بمونه.ریدینگ و کلوز باید هر شب یا یک شب در میان باشه تا درصد بره بالا.گرامر رو میشه بعد عید جمع کرد ولی گرامرهایی که توی کلوز ها هستن رو یاد بگیرین
> عربی...ترجمه باید همراه با قواعد باشه.وقتی دارین معتل میخونین باید ترجمه ی معتل رو هم همزمان بخونید.دوتا بحث جدا نیستن
> قواعدم مرور نداره.اره منم میتونم معتل صرف کنم، ولی شاید نتونم تستش رو بزنم.باید تو تست دیده شه و بررسی شه
> دینی اوکیه.بعد عیدم میشه جمعش کرد ولی خب به هر حال تو قلم چی میاد.نمیدونم میخواین چی کارش کنین
> زبان فارسی...اوکیه
> ادبیات...قرابت باید همیشه باشه.از همون درس اول قرابت هاشو بزنید.این شکلی هم نیست که مثلا من یک ماه ارایه میزنم و دیگه میشم ارایه فول.نه.تا اخر سال باید ارایه بزنین.جمع شدنی نیست.ولی خب اگه دوست دارین ازش شروع کنین هیچ مشکلی وجود نداره، فقط قرابت هم باهاش باشه


سلام مرسی از پاسخ گوییتون 
راجع به اینکه گفتین ترجمه همراه با قواعد باشه 
من از روی عربی کامل گاج میخونم و اونم بخش قواعدش از ترجمه جداس 
واسه مرور قواعد چجوری تست بزنم؟

----------


## zizo

> سلام مرسی از پاسخ گوییتون 
> راجع به اینکه گفتین ترجمه همراه با قواعد باشه 
> من از روی عربی کامل گاج میخونم و اونم بخش قواعدش از ترجمه جداس 
> واسه مرور قواعد چجوری تست بزنم؟


ترجمه خودش به تنهایی که نکته ی خاصی نداره.باید متنو بلد باشین و لغات انتهای کتاب رو.اون چیزی که نکته دارش میکنه ترجمه ی قواعد درشه.نمیدونم گاج چجوری ترجمه رو تقسیم بندی کرده ولی شما میتونین وقتی تست ترجمه میزنین کنارش مشخص کنید که نکته ی تست چی بوده.مثلا فعل فلان اینجا اینجوری ترجمه شده.بعد این نکته رو ببرین بچسبونین به قواعد فعل فلان.
این مروری که میگین منو اذیت میکنه :Yahoo (94): والا ما یک مرور داریم که بعد از تسلط کامل بر یک مبحث انجام میشه.مثلا شما سه هفته پیش مبحث ایکس رو زدین،چهار روز دیگه قلم چی دارین.برای این مرور، میتونید تست هایی که اشتباه زدین یا نزدین یا کنارش یه نکته ای نوشتین رو بررسی کنید و یه مجموعه ی بیست سی تایی از اون مبحث به طور رندوم بردارین جواب بدین(یا قلم چی سال قبل رو بزنید)
یه مرورم داریم بعد عیده و نزدیک کنکور.این مرور میشه یا تست های کنکور یا تست های تالیفی در قالب تست های کنکور(تعداد سوال های هر مبحث توی این سوالات هم یکیه)
ولی شما که تازه شروع کردین براتون مرور خیلی تعریف نمیشه.صرفا تست های هر مبحث رو کامل بزنید و نکته هاشو بنویسید.اگه خیلی خواستید لول رو بکشین بالا، زمان دارش کنید

----------


## METTIX

> ترجمه خودش به تنهایی که نکته ی خاصی نداره.باید متنو بلد باشین و لغات انتهای کتاب رو.اون چیزی که نکته دارش میکنه ترجمه ی قواعد درشه.نمیدونم گاج چجوری ترجمه رو تقسیم بندی کرده ولی شما میتونین وقتی تست ترجمه میزنین کنارش مشخص کنید که نکته ی تست چی بوده.مثلا فعل فلان اینجا اینجوری ترجمه شده.بعد این نکته رو ببرین بچسبونین به قواعد فعل فلان.
> این مروری که میگین منو اذیت میکنهوالا ما یک مرور داریم که بعد از تسلط کامل بر یک مبحث انجام میشه.مثلا شما سه هفته پیش مبحث ایکس رو زدین،چهار روز دیگه قلم چی دارین.برای این مرور، میتونید تست هایی که اشتباه زدین یا نزدین یا کنارش یه نکته ای نوشتین رو بررسی کنید و یه مجموعه ی بیست سی تایی از اون مبحث به طور رندوم بردارین جواب بدین(یا قلم چی سال قبل رو بزنید)
> یه مرورم داریم بعد عیده و نزدیک کنکور.این مرور میشه یا تست های کنکور یا تست های تالیفی در قالب تست های کنکور(تعداد سوال های هر مبحث توی این سوالات هم یکیه)
> ولی شما که تازه شروع کردین براتون مرور خیلی تعریف نمیشه.صرفا تست های هر مبحث رو کامل بزنید و نکته هاشو بنویسید.اگه خیلی خواستید لول رو بکشین بالا، زمان دارش کنید


واسه قرابت درس به درس با قلم چی برم جلو؟ یا رو کتاب قرابت نشر دریافت که قرابت ها رو بر اساس مفهومشون طبقه بندی کرده بزنم؟
املا و لغت و تاریخ ادبیات اصلا نخوندم تا حالا حفظیاتمم خیلی ضعیفه واسه اون چکار کنم؟

----------


## zizo

> واسه قرابت درس به درس با قلم چی برم جلو؟ یا رو کتاب قرابت نشر دریافت که قرابت ها رو بر اساس مفهومشون طبقه بندی کرده بزنم؟
> املا و لغت و تاریخ ادبیات اصلا نخوندم تا حالا حفظیاتمم خیلی ضعیفه واسه اون چکار کنم؟


به نظرم با قلم چی برین جلو بهتره.درسته که قرابت باید براساس مفهوم باشه ولی برای سال اول خیلی سخت میشه.البته زمان ما گاج این شکلی بود که درس به درس که تست قرابت میذاشت بالاش یه تیتر کوچیکی میزد که مفهومش هم چیه.به نظرم این از هردو بهتره
من املام ضعیف بوده نظر نمیدم
لغت و تاریخ ادبیات...
تاریخ ادبیات که همش حفظیه.هیچ راه میان بری نیست.باید حفظش کنید.البته یه سری نکته چرت هم از توش در میارن.مثلا به واژه ی "فقط یا تنها"گیر میدن.
کتاب ایکس تنها کتاب شعر اقای ایگرگه.شما ممکنه ایکس و ایگرگ رو بدونین اما این "تنها" کارتون رو خراب کنه.برای این باید تست بزنید
لغت هم که تقریبا تکراری شده.لغتای ته کتاب رو باید حفظ حفظ باشین.بعدم یه کتابی بردارین که لغت های متن و تاریخ ادبیات و ... رو هم براتون اورده باشه.یه تعدادیش شعوریه.مثلا باید همخانواده ها رو تشخیص بدین.این شکلی کلی کلمه ی به ظاهر جدید تکراری میشن.اونهایی هم که شعوری نیستن باید تست بزنید و یاد بگیرید.
توصیه میکنم مصاحبه درسا20 رو بخونید.تقریبا هر سوالی که به ذهنتون برسه رو جواب داده و من شخصا نظرش رو صحیح میپندارم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## METTIX

> به نظرم با قلم چی برین جلو بهتره.درسته که قرابت باید براساس مفهوم باشه ولی برای سال اول خیلی سخت میشه.البته زمان ما گاج این شکلی بود که درس به درس که تست قرابت میذاشت بالاش یه تیتر کوچیکی میزد که مفهومش هم چیه.به نظرم این از هردو بهتره
> من املام ضعیف بوده نظر نمیدم
> لغت و تاریخ ادبیات...
> تاریخ ادبیات که همش حفظیه.هیچ راه میان بری نیست.باید حفظش کنید.البته یه سری نکته چرت هم از توش در میارن.مثلا به واژه ی "فقط یا تنها"گیر میدن.
> کتاب ایکس تنها کتاب شعر اقای ایگرگه.شما ممکنه ایکس و ایگرگ رو بدونین اما این "تنها" کارتون رو خراب کنه.برای این باید تست بزنید
> لغت هم که تقریبا تکراری شده.لغتای ته کتاب رو باید حفظ حفظ باشین.بعدم یه کتابی بردارین که لغت های متن و تاریخ ادبیات و ... رو هم براتون اورده باشه.یه تعدادیش شعوریه.مثلا باید همخانواده ها رو تشخیص بدین.این شکلی کلی کلمه ی به ظاهر جدید تکراری میشن.اونهایی هم که شعوری نیستن باید تست بزنید و یاد بگیرید.
> توصیه میکنم مصاحبه درسا20 رو بخونید.تقریبا هر سوالی که به ذهنتون برسه رو جواب داده و من شخصا نظرش رو صحیح میپندارم


واسه دینی چی؟ حتما باید ایاتو حفظ کرد خیلی مشکل دارم تو دینی

----------


## Frigidsoul

> واسه دینی چی؟ حتما باید ایاتو حفظ کرد خیلی مشکل دارم تو دینی


معانی و درک آیات خیلی مهمه ولی عربیشونو نمیخواد حفظ کنی(اونایی که توی متن درس نیستن)ولی باید بدونی موضوع در رابطه با چی هست.

----------


## METTIX

> معانی و درک آیات خیلی مهمه ولی عربیشونو نمیخواد حفظ کنی(اونایی که توی متن درس نیستن)ولی باید بدونی موضوع در رابطه با چی هست.


دقیقا تو درک معانی مشکل دارم معنی لفظی رو بلد نیستم چه برسه به مفهوم ایه

----------


## METTIX

up

----------


## METTIX

@ZAPATA 
پیشنهادی نظری ؟  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## METTIX

اپ

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام دوستان من از اول تابستون شروع کردم واس کنکور  خوندن ولی اونطور که انتظار داشتم پیش نرفت ولی خب خدا رو شکر به یه تسلط  نسبی روی مباحث پایه رسیدم 
> واسه ادبیات آرایه و زبات فارسی بحث تکواژ و واژه رو کار کردم :: سایر مباحث رو هم جدی بگیر
> عربی رو قواعد عربی 1 و 2 رو مرور کردم و یکم نکات ترجمه ای از عربی کامل گاج خوندم  :: درک مطلب هم از الان تو برنامت باشه
> دینی رو اصلا نخوندم به پیشناد یکی از دوستان  ::: بعد از این بخون 
> زبان انگلیسی هم لغات سوم رو خوندم و چند تا ریدینگ تقریبا سخت تر از کنکور رو تجزیه و تحلیل کردم  :: بیشتر فعلن به فکر این باش یه کتاب جامع رو واسش تموم کنی تا عید خوبه !
> واسه زیست دوم سوم رو از رو کتاب خوندم ( بعضی جاها هم درسنامه خیلی سبز)  بعد از iq تست زدم و نکات تست هاشو تو یه دفتر جداگونه نوشتم ( البته بعضی  از فصول رو وقت نکردم نکته ها رو بنویسم) ::: تداوم مطالعه هر روز خودت واسه زیست همچنان حفظ کن 
> شیمی هم دوم رو از مبتکران درسنامه خوندم و از مبتکران هم تست زدم سوم رو  از خیلی سبز درسنامه خوندم و از خیلی سبز و گاج تست زدم + خلاصه نویسی بعضی  از فصول  :: شیمی سوم و مسائل رو جدی تر بگیر  :: بین خیلی سبز و گاج یکیشو کامل کن بعدش برو سراغ کتاب بعدی ... !
> فیزیک واسه دوم گاج نقره ای و ابی قلمچی تست زدم( البته فصل فشار و گرما رو  نرسیدم تست بزنم ) و واس مبحث جرکت و دینامیک از فیزیک پیش مبتکران تست  زدم 
> و خلاصه نویسی هم داشتم سوم هم درسنامه مبتکران و تست هم از مبتکران و گاج + خلاصه نویسی فصل 1 و 2  :: پیش 1 و سوم رو بیشتر بها بده 
> ...


 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## METTIX

اپ

----------


## heengameeh

سلام عزیز..شما تا اینجای کار خیلی خوب پیش رفتید...خودتون رو زیاد درگیر این نکنید که تابستون کم کار بودید و...
تنها نکته ای که جا داره بگم اینه که کنکور مثل دوی ماراتون میمونه،یعنی شما علاوه بر اینکه باید سعی کنید خودتون رو جلو نگه دارید باید انرژیتون رو هم برای لحظه های اخر نگه دارید

----------


## METTIX

> سلام عزیز..شما تا اینجای کار خیلی خوب پیش رفتید...خودتون رو زیاد درگیر این نکنید که تابستون کم کار بودید و...
> تنها نکته ای که جا داره بگم اینه که کنکور مثل دوی ماراتون میمونه،یعنی شما علاوه بر اینکه باید سعی کنید خودتون رو جلو نگه دارید باید انرژیتون رو هم برای لحظه های اخر نگه دارید


ممنونم

----------


## heengameeh

> ممنونم


خواهش میکنم.وظیفم بود.

----------


## _LuNa_

علاوه بر برنامه تون واسه درک مطلب عربی واسه زبان هم هرشب یه درک مطلب داشته باشین.

به دروس پایه اهمیت بدین خیلی زیاد!

اینکه کدوم زوج پایه رو اول بخونین 2 تا گزینه دارین:

تسلط کمتری دارین وباید بیشتر تایم بذارین

یا

 پیش نیازه


دینی رو اصلا نذارین  واسه بعدازعید!

واسه شیمی بیشتر تست بزنین

از متن کتاب درسی واسه زیست غافل نشید بادقت و حوصله وقت بذارین!

تستهایی که میزنین :

اونایی که نکات خاصی داره چالشی تره و یا تستهایی که غلط زدین رو مشخص کنین واسه مرور دوباره بزنین.

برنامه ی مرورتون مشخص و منظم باشه خوندن بدون مرور منظم بی نتیجه س!

اگه آزمون آزمایشی شرکت میکنین  درصدها و ترازتون شمارو ناامید نکنه یا اینکه زیادی خیالتون راحت شه!

بعدهر آزمون حتما ارزیابی کنین .

از نقاط ضعفتون غافل نشین واسه هر درسی تسلط دارین  قوی ترش کنین باید یه قدم از تصوری که نسبت به خودتون دارین جلوترباشین تا کنکور غافلگیرتون نکنه!

اگه ازبرنامه جاموندین یاکامل نرسیدین اصلا استرس نداشته باشین توبرنامه تون یه تایم واسه این قسمت درنظربگیرین.




از تاپیکهای حاشیه ای سرشار ازاسترس و کلا هرچیز منفی و ناامیدکننده ای دورباشین!

و به خودتون و تواناییهاتون ایمان داشته باشین.

----------


## METTIX

> علاوه بر برنامه تون واسه درک مطلب عربی واسه زبان هم هرشب یه درک مطلب داشته باشین.
> 
> به دروس پایه اهمیت بدین خیلی زیاد!
> 
> اینکه کدوم زوج پایه رو اول بخونین 2 تا گزینه دارین:
> 
> تسلط کمتری دارین وباید بیشتر تایم بذارین
> 
> یا
> ...


ممنونم

----------


## _LuNa_

> ممنونم


خواهش میکنم.

ویه نکته ی دیگه ^_^

دو  تایم حساس و ویژه در پیش رو فراموش نکنین ونهایت استفاده رو ببرین.

اواسط زمستون که متاسفانه خستگی ها و دلسردی ها به اوج میرسه 

و دوران طلایی نوروز

واسه جمع بندی هم تایم بیشتری درنظربگیرین تا با آرامش بیشتری  جمع بندی کنین.


موفق باشین  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## METTIX

> خواهش میکنم.
> 
> ویه نکته ی دیگه ^_^
> 
> دو  تایم حساس و ویژه در پیش رو فراموش نکنین ونهایت استفاده رو ببرین.
> 
> اواسط زمستون که متاسفانه خستگی ها و دلسردی ها به اوج میرسه 
> 
> و دوران طلایی نوروز
> ...


واقعا این دو تا تایم زمانی خیلی حساسن اکثر کسایی که به اون چیززی که میخواستن نرسیدن به خاطر کم اوردن تو این بازه های زمانی بود
ممنون که یاد اوری کردین

----------

